# Analogwerte vergleichen mit FUP



## wiesgen (4 September 2013)

Hallo.

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Gartenbewässerung mit einer EATON XC 101 zu bauen. Da ich nicht viel Erfahrung mit SPS habe tue ich mich ein wenig schwer. Programmieren habe ich nur in FUP gelernt, weshalb ich so auch weiterhin programmieren möchte. Meine Frage ist nun: wie kann ich Anlalogwerte miteinander vergleichen? gibt es dafür einen Baustein? Oder entwirft man selbst einen? Mein SPS Lehrgang vor einem Jahr hatte keine Analogwertverarbeitung vorgesehen. Das Programm was ich verwende ist CoDeSys V2.3. Hier habe ich schon erreicht das mir die Temperaturen eines PT 100 angezeigt werden. Nun soll aber bei z.B. 25°C ein Ausgang schalten. Für jede Hilfe bin ich Dankbar.

Gruß Wiesgen


----------



## winnman (4 September 2013)

Ich hab mit Codesys nix am Hut. 

Es sollte da aber Vergleicher Bausteine (vermutlich comp>=; <=; <; > oder so ähnlich) geben.

Vermutlich hast du da irgendwo eine Bibliothek und wenn du den Baustein markierst und die Zaubertaste "F1" drückst wird da die Hilfe geöffnet und die Funktion des angewählten Bausteins beschrieben. 

An den entsprechenden Vergleicher kommt einmal dein Istwert (PT100 Wert) und an den anderen Anschluss dein Sollwert / Grenzwert.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Ach ja: meist ist es empfehlenswert eine Hysterese einzubauen (verhindert bei "Springen" des Analogwerts das dauernde Ein/AUS)


----------



## KunoH (5 September 2013)

Gebe mal unter dem Menuepunkt Hilfe
"GE" oder
"GT" oder
"LE" oder
"LT" oder
"HYSTERESIS" ein
dann hast die Bausteine auch schon erklärt bekommen.

Viel Spass damit


----------



## wiesgen (9 September 2013)

Guten Abend,

Danke! "GT" war das was ich benötigte.


----------

